# holla



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm a 22 year old, perpetual student with some 3 years of chronic DP and i'm a bastard. I don't mind being a drunk bastard all the time though. Its very soothing and i'd highly recommend a 40 or two a day for anyone who hasn't yet tried this kind of therapy.

i know you're all anxious to hear my obvious bounty of knowledge on combating DP.

despite the fact that i'm an obvious headcase i'm still in University to become an Urban Planner and I work part-time as a land Surveyor. Considering the fact that I'm either drunk or urging death to finally take me each second, its a wonder I'm capable of doing anything at all. Without this foul disorder i'm sure I could've been a bionuclearphysician or something.


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi! I'm new here too but I thought I'd just say welcome! Personally, I don't think drinking is the way to deal with it but to each his own. I don't judge. Hopefully things get better for you and I wish you all the best!


----------



## Catharsis (Jul 2, 2006)

Haha, good to see another alcoholic. Welcome.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2007)

Catharsis said:


> Haha, good to see another alcoholic. Welcome.


Yes some one to relate with you Catharsis 

Welcome to the forum Fant?me =)


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

22 is a bit young to be calling yourself a perpetual student :lol:

May I ask if having DP and being a bastard are related, or are they seperate? I must agree that drinking won't solve your problems, but I'm sure you already know that. It is good to have a way to cope, so we do what we have to.

Welcome to the board


----------



## Fant?me (Feb 2, 2007)

Well i've been in school since I've been 3 so i'd say 19 years straight of this crap has been kinda of itching my skull. I literally only go to class when i've got to hand in assignments, or take exams. I've been through 3 universities, 4 majors and I don't think i'll even get my bachelor's for another 2 years because over 50 of my credits got thrown out from transferring.

Actually, DP at first made me quite a shithead, but I was never really mean to anyone. Just intensely grumpy and cynical. While i'm still a cynical drunk, I feel that DP has tremendously improved my treatment of others.


----------



## Loki (Jul 16, 2005)

Hey Fantome, wassup? Welcome

Well, I've had this cursed condition for some 11 years, since I blasted myself on drugs, me and adolescense didnt get on. Dont worry I was a head case at 21 asking myself what the fuck just happened, it was like I was ok a week ago and now I am absolutely and totally gone.

I'm 32 now and still giving it a crack, I was a student for eight years in my twenties, I could just manage uni. What always surpises me about us dp'ers is our tenacity and courage to keep on going despite how we feel inside. Lets face it, its no picnic in the sun. I also love a drink and it really seems to make me feel great, unfortunately I never know when I've had enough.

DP hasnt made me cynical towards others, just myself. However I dont overdo my self pity, I believe in the struggle for self recovery and a positive outlook. hope you find this site helpful, I do but I also find it a bit annoying as well.

take it easy


----------

